# Covid-19 I no Longer the Main Cause of Death



## Mike (Apr 22, 2021)

According to the news, Alzheimer's disease and Dementia
were the main causes of death in the UK, in the last 30 days
with Heart Failure being third, then Coronavirus in 4th place.

The vaccine seems to be really working, or masks, or isolation,
I am not sure which but am pleased to see this turn around.

https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...hs-in-england-and-wales-figures-show-12283639

Mike.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 22, 2021)

Do you think dementia is caused by food additives, Mike?
or
What do you think is the cause of this?


----------



## Mike (Apr 22, 2021)

The two main causes of dementia I read Gaer are
dehydration and diabetics, in that order, I read last
week.

A friend died in 2019 of dementia brought on by diabetics.

I can't find a link to verify the information, sorry.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2021)

In the U.S., Heart Disease and Cancer are still the leading causes of death.....but, Covid 19 is rapidly becoming the 3rd ranked cause.....nearly 600K deaths since this pandemic began.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 22, 2021)

Mike said:


> The two main causes of dementia I read Gaer are
> dehydration and diabetics, in that order, I read last
> week.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Good to know!  Interesting!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 23, 2021)

Is dementia becoming more common, or is it just being recognised as a disease?  Way back, people used to talk about elderly people 'doting'  or being in their 'dotage' and there seemed to be an acceptance of this as part of old age.  As we used to say, "There's no fool like an old fool".


----------



## terry123 (Apr 23, 2021)

I think its just now being recognized.  I remember my parents and other older people  talking about other old people not being quite there. They accepted as a part of growing older.


----------



## Mike (Apr 23, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Is dementia becoming more common, or is it just being recognised as a disease?  Way back, people used to talk about elderly people 'doting'  or being in their 'dotage' and there seemed to be an acceptance of this as part of old age.  As we used to say, "There's no fool like an old fool".


I think that it being recognised more now and probably to
take the Covid-19 death total numbers down, to convince
people just how good the vaccines are, Captain Lightning.

Mike.


----------

